

Where Are the Women Software Engineers? - innoarchitech
https://medium.com/innoarchitech-innovation-architecture-technology/where-are-the-women-software-engineers-f08be0d3b107

======
greenyoda
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8655243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8655243)

